# لما تشتهى قرر انك مش ..........



## soso a (17 ديسمبر 2017)

امبارح كنت جعانه جداً ، مكلتش حاجه طول النهار ، 
و نفسي اوي - بشكل لا يُقاوم - في اكله معينه بحبّها من مكان معيّن  .. 
روحت ، 
و طول الطريق بفكر في الاكله المعيّنه اللي بتمنّي اكُلها بعد الجوع الشديد ده .. 
ووصلت المكان اللي عاوزه اوصلّه .. 
و طلبت الاكله .. 
و اعدت استنيت و انا احساسي بالجوع مؤلم 
لكن يقين ان الوقت اللي باقي علي الاكل معدود و بعدها هاكل و اتلذذ و اشبع ، كان مهوّن عليّ ألم الجوع جداّ .. 
الاكل بقي جاهز .. و اخيراً هاكل .. 

و بدأت ، 
و من اول معلقه ، 
حسيت ان الاكل فيه حاجه غلط !
لكن سكّنت احساسي 
عشان عاوزه اكمّل لانّي جعانه 
و لإنّي بشتهي الاكله دي تحديداً .. 

في مفيش كان وقفني تاني شعور اقوي ان :
الاكل فيه حاجه غلط !

و مع ذلك كمّلت اكل .. 
و كنت باكل بالسرعه اللي بتمنّي بيها اتغلّب علي الم الجوع 
و اللي بتمنّي بيها اشبّع شهوتي في الاكله دي تحديداّ ... 

لكن قطع سرعتي زي السكينه ، شعور صارخ : 
الاكل ... فيه .. حاجه .. غلط !!! 

في اللحظه دي كنت اكلت المقدار اللي يخلّي ألم الجوع يخف .. 
فقدرت اتمالك امري و اخدت قرار : " انا مش هكمّل ! " 

و فضلت باصّه علي الاكله اللي بقالي كتير بشتهيها 
و قطعت مسافه طويله اوي من بيتي لمكانها عشان اوصل لانّي اكلها 
و تآسّفت جداّ علي احباط خيالي في كم السعاده اللي كان مفروض احس بيها و انا باكل .. 
و حزنت جداً ، 
علي جوعي اللي كنت مبسوطه انّه بيزيد 
عشان عارفه ان احساس الشبع هيكون بنفس مقداره .. 
و علي اشتياقي و شهوتي اللي كانوا مالكين قلبي و مخليّني معنديش مانع بالعكس ، كان محبب علي قلبي انّي اقطع المسافه دي كلها ، و بالفعل قطعتها ووصلت و استنيت .. 
عشان في الاخر اللاقي فيها اللي يجبرني ارميها بايدي بعد كل ده !!

و فعلاً نفذت قرار انّي مش هكمّل اكل 
لانّي مبقدرش - في حياتي و في كل حاجه - اكمل ابدا مع احساس ان فيه حاجه غلط .. 
و رميتها بأسف قاتلني لكن مضطره لان ده الصح .. 

و مشيت ! 

لكن الموقف منتهاش علي كده .. 

بعد مدّه من الوقت ( 3 ساعات ) 
بدأت احس بوجع غريب في بطني 
زي ما تكون إبَر بتشَكشِك فيّ .. 
بالتدريج بدأ الوجع يزيد .. 
و بعد ما كان في جزء معيّن من بطني بقي في بطني و معدتي و سرح فيّ بعنف .. 
بعدها حسّيت بشكل بشع لانه احساس بشع فعلاً انّي عاوزه ارجّع .. كإن فيه كتله سم في جوفي و مش قادره الفُظها فبتاكل فيّ .. 
حاولت اتماسك ،
لكن زاد علي الوجع رعشه صعبه في جسمي خلّتني مش علي بعضي .. 
سندت علي بنت كان ماشيه معايا .. 
لكن فجأه بالاضافه لكل ده ،
لقيت اعصاب جسمي كلها بتسيب و رجليّ مش شايلاني ! 

كل ده و انا كاتمه الوجع ، 
بحكم ان عندي قدره علي تحمّل الالم غير عاديه ..

انا لحظه ما اصرخ بصوت مسموع ، 
يبقي الوجع فعلاً اتخطّي كل حدود الاحتمال ! 
و ده اللي كان فعلاً .. فصرخت بصوت عالي من الوجع ..
و اللي كانوا معايا ودّوني المستشفي اتلحق 
و ركبت محلول و اخدت حقن و حصلت غلطه غير مقصوده خلتني جبت دم بالهبل من وريد ايدي الشمال مكان الكانيولا بتاعة المحلول 
و كانت بهدله .. 
كنت بموت !

كل ده وصلتله ليه ؟ .. 
عشان سبب يبدو ظاهرياً بسيط
عشان كنت بقاوح ! 
من اول مره حسّيت فيها ان فيه حاجه غلط .. 
و عشان لمّا حسّيت تاني ، قاوحت تاني .. 
بحكم الجوع .. 
لكن بالاكتر بحكم الشهوه ! 
شهوتي في الاكله دي تحديداً 
خلّاني استعمي عن احساس ان فيه حاجه غلط ..

لو كنت من اول ما حسيت ان فيه حاجه غلط ، وقّفت اكل .
كان يمكن .. يمكن احس بوخزه بسيطه بحكم المعلقه اللي اخدتها .. لكن مكنتش هوصل لان دمّي يسيل و رجليّ مش شايلاني .. 

حاجات كتيره بنشتهيها .. 
و الشهوه بتخلّينا نعمل اي حاجه في سبيل انّنا نوصلها 
و خصوصاً خصوصاً لو كنّا جعانين ! 
لكن مش دايماً هتطلع الحاجه زي ما كنّا بنتمنّاها تكون .. 
و حتّي لمّا بتطلع مخالفه لتوقعاتنا و تسببلنا احباط ، 
يمكن نقرر نقبلها زي ما هي ، زي ما لاقيناها ، 
بحكم ان ده الاصح !
لكن اوقات رغم كده بتبقي الحاجه متسممه .. 
و سمّها مبيسيبش ليك اي فرصه تحتفظ بيها في سبيل انك تنجو بحياتك .. 

لو اخدت معلقة من برطمان شهوتك 
و لقيت صوت جوّاك بيقول : خطر مميت 
متقاوحش .. 
لانّك وقتها هتبقي مبتعملش غير انّك بتدخل جرعة سم زياده في جسمك .. 
هتدفع تمنها بالتمام و الكمال .. 
و لمّا تشتهي قرر انّك مش هتلمس الاكله 
قبل ما تغلب شهوتك فيها ..
لان نهمك و شرهك مش هيعملوا غير انهم يعجّلوا بموتك لو كانت الاكله مسمومه !
منقوووووول


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 ديسمبر 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]شدني جداً الموضوع ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]قلت لآزمن حتمن أعرف أية الأكلة دهين اللي بتحبها "ثوثو"*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لدرجة أنها تمشي من مصر الجديدة للمعادي عشان تاكلها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتابعت بشغف عشان أعرف نوع وأسم الأكلة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو ع الأقل ... تكتب لنا أسم المحل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وبعدين أنزعجت جداً أن "ثوثو" جالها لها تسمم ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و ... مستشفى كمان ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طلع ف الآخر ( موضوع روحاني حضرتك ) 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و ... منقوووووول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]كُت هروح لك المستشفى ومعايا 2 كيلو برتقان من أبو 6 جنيه الكيلو ..:love34:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أكتبي زي ما أنتي عايزة يا "سوسو"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بث ما تبقيش تشغلينا عليكي كدهون [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## My Rock (21 ديسمبر 2017)

مثل الأخ عبود كنت مقهور على حضرتك و على جوعك و أذيتك.
شكراً على القصة الحلوة


----------



## soso a (22 ديسمبر 2017)

ههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههه
شرفتونى بمروركم وردودكم الجميله اللى مليانه محبه

ههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههه
وانا نشكر ربنا مش باكل من بره اصلا غير نادرا جدااا 
افتكر ان اكلت مرتين بس بره وكنت فى رحله


----------



## اني بل (25 ديسمبر 2017)

ميلاد مجيد  
كل سنة وانتي طيبة
اعذريني قرأت شوية بس انتي شو ما تنقلي بيكون مميز ومفيد النا


----------



## aymonded (25 ديسمبر 2017)

*هههههههههههههههههههه ولو ان القصة حلوة*
*بس جت لي فجعة قلت البنت جالها تسمم*
*وكنت عايز اعملك محضر بسبب الأكلة 
*
*ههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## soso a (25 ديسمبر 2017)

اني بل قال:


> ميلاد مجيد
> كل سنة وانتي طيبة
> اعذريني قرأت شوية بس انتي شو ما تنقلي بيكون مميز ومفيد النا


مشكوره 
وانتى طيبه 
نورتى الموضوع بمرورك


----------



## soso a (25 ديسمبر 2017)

aymonded قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه ولو ان القصة حلوة*
> *بس جت لي فجعة قلت البنت جالها تسمم*
> *وكنت عايز اعملك محضر بسبب الأكلة
> *
> ...


ههههههههههههههه 
الطيب احسن ولا محضر ولا حاجه 
بس اللى عجبنى فى البنوته دى انها بتتامل فى كل حاجه بتحصل معاها وتطلع منها بدرس جميل فى حياتها 


نورت الموضوع 
بمرورك الجميل


----------



## aymonded (26 ديسمبر 2017)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> الطيب احسن ولا محضر ولا حاجه
> بس اللى عجبنى فى البنوته دى انها بتتامل فى كل حاجه بتحصل معاها وتطلع منها بدرس جميل فى حياتها
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليكي وكل سنة وانتِ طيبة
ايامك حلوة كلها بهجة​


----------



## soso a (26 ديسمبر 2017)

aymonded قال:


> ربنا يخليكي وكل سنة وانتِ طيبة
> ايامك حلوة كلها بهجة​



وحضرتك طيب 
سنه سعيده على حضرتك وعلى كل اسرتك 
:flowers::flowers::flowers:


----------



## احساسى من زمان (29 مايو 2020)

سيناريو جامد 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 مايو 2020)

*هو أنا لاقيت وانا بقرا الموضوع كلمة "سكنت إحساسي"..دي شبه "سكون الاحساس"بالضبط..

السبب فى إني اللينك دا آخر واحد رد فى الموضوع وخلاني اقراه..
وهو الجميل اللي نورنا فى المنتدي والمسيح نور قلبه..
يارب تكون سبب بركة لكثيرين زي ما كنت سبب إني أقرأ الرسالة الروحية الرائعة فالموضوع دا. .​*


----------



## احساسى من زمان (29 مايو 2020)

حبيبي يسوع ..  وبركاته تملي حياتي â‌¤


----------



## soso a (1 يونيو 2020)

نورتوا الموضوع 
الرب يحفظ حياتكم 
ويكون معكم


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 يونيو 2020)

soso a قال:


> نورتوا الموضوع
> الرب يحفظ حياتكم
> ويكون معكم




يارب منور بوجودك دائمآ ومشاركاتك. . ربنا يحميكي


----------



## احساسى من زمان (2 يونيو 2020)

يارب 
منورة بمجهودك وافكارك


----------

